# Grand Canyon AL 24 oder Orbea MX 24 Team



## cleaner3 (5. April 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

ich dachte es wäre eine einfache, leichte und vor allem schnelle Entscheidung wenn es um ein neues Bike für meinen Sohnemann geht. Jetzt wurde ich nach meiner intensiven Recherche eines Besseren belehrt und musste feststellen, dass Suspension und Disc-Brake nicht unbedingt notwendig sind und der Preis maßgeblich vom Gewicht abhängt.

Um zum Punkt zu kommen:

Innenbeinlänge:     55 cm
Größe:                125 cm
Alter:                    8
Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon?
Ja, bewältigte schon den einen oder anderen Alpen-Trail mit einem gebrauchten Uralt-Ghost Bike​Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?
400-600 €​Kannst Du selber schrauben?
Ja​Willst Du selber schrauben?
Wenns sein muss ​Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?
keine umfangreiche​Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?
60% Straße, 30% Trails, 10% bergauf (wobei bergauf bisher noch kein Thema war und sicher spannend werden wird)​Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?
Mitten in den Alpen, also eher steil - Lifte/Gondeln sind aber zur Genüge vorhanden ​
Jedenfalls bin ich ziemlich viele Hersteller (Pyro, Kubikes, Vspace, Ghost, Scott, NS Clash, Cube, Frog, Woom) durchgegangen und schlußendlich bei diesen 2 Modellen gelandet:

Grand Canyon AL 24:
https://www.canyon.com/de-at/kids/grand-canyon-al-24.html   Suspension+Disc   599,-       10,9 kg

Orbea MX 24 Team:
https://www.orbea.com/at-de/fahrrader/mx-24-team-18       Starrgabel+V-Brake   399,-       9,96 kg

Die Geometrien/Spezifikationen beider Bikes muss ich noch ganz genau gegenüberstellen, aber wenn ich mir Vorbau, Kurbellänge betrachte, tendiere ich eher zum Canyon - aber bin ebenso überzeugt davon, dass der bessere Lerneffekt eigentlich mit dem Orbea Team (ohne Suspension, Disc) gegeben ist.
Sprich mit wenig beginnen und bei Bedarf "aufrüsten", zuhause liegt noch eine SRAM DB5 herum und eine F1RST Air 24" kostet ca. 180,-

Was ist eure Meinung, (war) zufällig jemand in derselben Zwickmühle?

Vielen Dank (auch für sonstige Tipps)
Michael


----------



## Joeer (5. April 2018)

Hallo,

Ich habe für meinen Junior das mx24 Team (Starrgabel, v-brake) gekauft letztes Jahr und wir sind ziemlich zufrieden damit. Das Bike ist leicht genug um gut im Wald gefahren zu werden... Er hatte bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit der fehlenden Federgabel... Im großen und ganzen waren wir sehe zufrieden... Kann zwar keinen Vergleich zum  Canyon liefern, aber das Orbea ist meiner Ansicht nach ein sehr feines Kinderrad...

Scheibenbremse kann man aber nur montieren wenn man neue Felgen kauft, da die Felgen keine Discaufnahme haben

Viel Spaß mit der schweren Entscheidung!

LG Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

cleaner3 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich dachte es wäre eine einfache, leichte und vor allem schnelle Entscheidung wenn es um ein neues Bike für meinen Sohnemann geht. Jetzt wurde ich nach meiner intensiven Recherche eines Besseren belehrt und musste feststellen, dass Suspension und Disc-Brake nicht unbedingt notwendig sind und der Preis maßgeblich vom Gewicht abhängt.
> 
> ...


Zum Aufpreis der Federgabel beim Orbea, bekommst du auch das Canyon. Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich meiner Tochter nicht gleich das Canyon kaufen soll. Wenn ich überlege, dass sie es dann irgendwann meinem Sohn vermacht, ist der Preis von 600,- schon zu verschmerzen.

Mit ein wenig Suche, bekommst du das Orbea glaube ich auch für 370,- inkl. Versand.


----------

